# A couple of P22 questions



## yetchtoo (Aug 9, 2007)

I have recently bought a new P22, and I'm not really knowledgeable about certain things. Just field stripped it for the first time. What type of lubricant would be best for the slide and internal areas?

Also, I have noticed that when I initially pull the trigger (empty magazine and in battery) after a very short distance the hammer will cock back slightly. If you release the trigger at this point, the hammer remains in this position. Obviously, if I continue to pull the trigger, the hammer will go through it's cycle. What is the reason for this?

Thanks for the info.
MGB


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

It's the double/single action capabilities of the gun. Similar to the anti-stress of the P99, the P22 can be fired in either double or single action. Typically on a hammer operated handgun that functions in double action, pulling the trigger will cock and release the hammer, firing the gun. This is what makes it double action. If the hammer is manually cocked back via the thumb, the gun is now in single action, and a pull on the trigger will only be needed to release the hammer and fire the gun. I have never held or shot a P22, but I would guess pulling the trigger back slightly would cock the hammer, and releasing it at that position would leave the hammer cocked, thus leaving it in single action.


----------

